# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Επίγειας & Δορυφ. Λήψης >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλείται  δορυφορικό κάτοπτρο CIBERTINI  125 X 135 AL.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Tο  κάτοπτρο  είναι  σε  άριστη  κατάσταση είναι αλουμινίου δίνεται  και  η  γνήσια  βάση (cibertini)  μεταλλική  για  3 lnb  τιμή  90  ευρώ, υπάρχει  δυνατότητα  μεταφοράς  εντός  Αθηνών στείλτε  π.μ.

----------

